# Clown or Carnival Music



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

I am looking for the same thing--creepy circus or carnival music


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

What about Nox Arcana Carnival of Lost Souls album?


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

pd--it's not circus sounding enough to me---I am looking for more of a creepy carnival sound not like orchestral but the organ sound that you would hear


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Look for "Carnival of Souls" by Verne Langdon...good, creepy calliope music.


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Pumpkinhead---it's too carnival sounding. It doesn't have that creepiness going I am looking for


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

How about the soundtrack to "Carnival of Souls"? I would describe it as kinda mysterious and subdued. And not cheery.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Try *Sounds of Gore*: *Circus of Freaks #15*

http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php

Playtime #10 is also good for creepy children tracks.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Ahem, 

The already mentioned : Carnival of Souls Nox Arcana

Midnight Circus by Michael Hedstrom 
Carnival Arcane by Midnight Syndicate 
KLOWN by Virgil 
Killer Kowns from Outer Space soundtrack 

All have good tracks I use for the haunt..but the KLOWN one is my favorite.


----------

